
The McRib is back – now there's an app to help you find it - bcaulfield
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3946144/McDonald-s-McRib-returns-new-iPhone-locator-app.html
======
fithisux
I really liked it here in Greece back in 2000. I hope to see it again.

